# Report: Peyton Manning decides on the Denver Broncos



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Peyton Manning and John Elway last Friday. (AP)
> Per Chris Mortensen of ESPN, Peyton Manning has made his decision ... and he's taking his talent to the Mile High City. Mort reported that Manning had advised agent Tom Condon to wrap up negotiations on what is believed to be a five-year, $90 million offer.
> Manning threw for VP of Operations John Elway and a large group of Broncos and executives and coaches on Friday in North Carolina, and Elway was impressed.
> "We enjoyed visiting with Peyton today in N.C.," Elway tweeted on Friday. "He threw the ball great and looked very comfortable out there. Watching him throw today was the next step in this important process for our team and Peyton. It was a productive visit and went well."
> Manning had also thrown for the San Francisco 49ers and Tennessee Titans, who had offered similar contracts. Stay tuned for more details -- *of course, we'll have much more on this story.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...122984.html;_ylt=Ar7hL8fPPu41Gi9rRtSjVYRDubYF


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a feeling Denver would get the nod. Sucks for Tebow though....And The 9ers I'm pretty sure Aaron won't take them going for Manning to well


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Denver shouldn't put 5 years into Peyton, how do they even know he will last one season?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

He would have been better off in San Fran imo and I hate the niners. He'd have more weapons and a better defense but Harbaugh probably wouldn't give him control of the O. Plus the whole, not wanting to stop his bro from the Superbowl thing.

After SF I'd have wanted to see him pair up with Chris Johnson and Britt in Tennessee. Peyton could've signed for the league minimum or close to it allowing the team to add some more weapons. He'd have won over the fans and sold out the stadium for the year in one shot. It's not like he needs anymore money.

But since he signed with the Donkeys I hope Tebow gets traded somewhere and prospers and the Broncos suck for the next ten years


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Don't care about Tebow- he can take his Jesus freak fans to any NFL city and still won't be able to complete over 50% of his passes.

Really wanted to see Peyton land in Houston though it was a long shot as Schaub can't stay healthy but with Arian Foster, Andre Houston and that offensive line he would have been an amazing addition.

Hate the 49ers so I'm glad he picked Denver over them. We'll see how he holds up after the neck surgeries- I wish him the very best either way. Quality man off the field and a great football player.

Either way- it will be uber weird to see him in a Denver uniform in his first start.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

5 ears was a bit much. Even if he stays healthy, I cat imagine he will be playing at the same level in 5 years. He is at the tail end of his career. Haven't heard much else on this, but apparently Reggie Wayne is or will be a free agent and him and Manning want to play together again.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they know they won't get 5 good years out of him. I think they counting on what good years he has left to take them to the superbowl


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Not really surprised. The Broncos were the best match for Peyton overall. The contract, the ability to be able to have control of the offense, etc. The thing about Peyton is that he makes everyone around him better.

As a Dolphins fan (yeah, I know. **** off) I would have loved to see him come here but the Dolphin have turned into a freakshow. Peyton did himself a favor by staying the hell away from the Dolphins. 

& Walker,

I have a hunch the Texans are going to make a run at Drew Brees. Not sure why they would let Demeco Ryans go. It's a shot in the dark, but meh. Schaub is good when he's healthy, and the Texans overall are a great team.


----------

